

The Wall Street Code (VPRO documentary on HFT) - asselinpaul
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFQJNeQDDHA

======
asselinpaul
fascinating documentary on high frequency trading. If you're interested this
one is similarly good:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq1Ln1UCoEU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq1Ln1UCoEU)

